# My ass/arse



## thrice

Come si truduce "my ass" in Italiano? E' usato per esprimere incredulita, ma e' molto molto colloquiale. Non so spiegarlo chiaramente, pero' forse' qualche esempii con contesto lo faranno chiaro.

"My package STILL hasn't arrived. '3-4 weeks' my ass!"
"My ass you stayed at home! My friend saw you at the party!"
"My ass you don't like her! You were hitting on her all night!"


Qualche idee?


----------



## audia

To help the itallians, bullshit / nonsense are  synonyms for ""my ass"'.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ecco un paio di idee, tutte volgari:
_sto cazzo!
col cazzo!
un paio di palle!

_Esempio:
_Il pacco non è ancora arrivato. Tre-quattro settimane sto cazzo!_


----------



## giovannino

Anche "col cavolo che...":

My ass you stayed at home! = Col cavolo che sei rimasto a casa!

PS "Qualche" è singolare: qualche esempio, qualche idea


----------



## thrice

Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti!



giovannino said:


> Anche "col cavolo che...":
> 
> My ass you stayed at home! = Col cavolo che sei rimasto a casa!
> 
> PS "Qualche" è singolare: qualche esempio, qualche idea


 
Grazie per ricordarmi, mi ero scordato di quella regola.


----------



## bis

how can I translate "last exorcism my ass?" l'ultimo esorcismo sto cazzo?


----------



## whi

thrice said:


> a)"My package STILL hasn't arrived. '3-4 weeks'_ my ass_!"
> b)"_My ass_ you stayed at home! My friend saw you at the party!"
> c)_"My ass_ you don't like her [d ]! You were hitting on her all night!"


If I am not wrong, in AE _"my ass_" is not considered too vulgar, same as BE "_poor-sod_". If it is so, "_* c*.azzo_" is not the right translation, but "*c.avolo*" [or even "_corno_"] 
Also you should be careful because real* usage* is rather complex, as in apparently similar contexts you must use different forms: "un/'sto c.."."del c..","col c..","sto c..","e sti  cazzi" 
a) un c., del c.
b)c) col c. [che]
c,d) 'sto c.


----------



## giginho

Più volgare, ma potresti anche dire, in risposta a una cosa che non ti sembra vera:

"Un paio di coglioni!"


----------



## london calling

Come ha fatto notare whi, bisogna stare attenti al registro. _Ass/arse_ non è alla stessa stregua di cazzo, equivale di più ai vari "corni" e "cavoli!.

_Last exorcism, my ass/arse!
_L'ultimo esorcismo, un corno.

I vari cazzi  invece si potrebbero tradurre in inglese così (prendo in prestito qualche frase dai post sopra):

_Like fuck you stayed at home last night! I saw you in the pub! _(Col cazzo che...)

However, I'd like to ask my fellow natives if they use _like f**k_ in the sentence that follows, because I can't say I'm over keen on it. I definitely prefer "my arse" in this kind of sentence and I can't think of anything ruder than that has the same effect. Thoughts, people?

My package still hasn't arrived. 3-4 weeks like fuck!


----------



## Peninsular

Hey LC - I (Northern BE) would say ..._three or four weeks my arse!_


----------



## london calling

Peninsular said:


> Hey LC - I (Northern BE) would say ..._three or four weeks my arse!_


That's what I'd say (I'm a Londoner, surprise surprise). What I was wondering was if we could use a ruder word/expression in this particular sentence, but I couldn't come up with anything that convinced me.


----------



## Peninsular

there are always those non plus ultras of Northern erudition: 
_Is it fuck three or four weeks!
Three or four weeks? Bollocks!
Like fuck it's three or four weeks!

_How mature am I that part of me is getting off on putting all these warning icons in?


----------



## london calling

Peninsular said:


> there are always those non plus ultras of Northern erudition:
> _Is it fuck three or four weeks!
> Three or four weeks? Bollocks!
> Like fuck it's three or four weeks!
> _


Yeyhey!

3 or 4 weeks? What a load of bollocks/bullshit!


----------



## bis

Peninsular said:


> there are always those non plus ultras of Northern erudition:
> _Is it fuck three or four weeks!
> Three or four weeks? Bollocks!
> Like fuck it's three or four weeks!
> 
> _How mature am I that part of me is getting off on putting all these warning icons in?


_first off thanks everybody for your helpul answers__ but why did you put the pronoun it after the verb to be in the first example you did? then why did you put in the last example "it's 3 or 4 weeks" shouldn't it be just "like fuck 3 or 4 weeks"? _



london calling said:


> Come ha fatto notare whi, bisogna stare attenti al registro. _Ass/arse_ non è alla stessa stregua di cazzo, equivale di più ai vari "corni" e "cavoli!.
> 
> _Last exorcism, my ass/arse!
> _L'ultimo esorcismo, un corno.
> 
> I vari cazzi  invece si potrebbero tradurre in inglese così (prendo in prestito qualche frase dai post sopra):
> 
> _Like fuck you stayed at home last night! I saw you in the pub! _(Col cazzo che...)


thank you LC I also heard another expression ain't no fucking way tere's no fuckin way I'll go there. Does it correspond to like fuck?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

The examples
 with f*** sound very strange to me, so I am sure they are British English.

_ain't no fucking way_ is American, but you can't use it in the example sentence. It simply means: it is not going to happen, or I can't believe what you just said is true.


----------



## CPA

Just to broaden non-natives' vocabulary:  _un par di ciufoli! _


----------



## ☺

A Roma: Mi' cojoni! vero CPA?


----------



## CPA

Er,  *me* cojoni. "Ciufoli" is sweet though, isn't it?


----------



## ☺

CPA said:


> Er,  *me* cojoni. "Ciufoli" is sweet though, isn't it?


Right right!


----------



## gandolfo

Romanesco: "ma 'sti cazzi" "3-4 settimane? Ma 'sti cazzi!" also (masticazzi)

From what I hear it can be used in virtually any context


----------



## Blackman

Hmmm...non sono romano, ma ho la sensazione che _'sto cazzo _(my ass) sia profondamente diverso da_ 'sti cazzi_.



gandolfo said:


> Romanesco: "ma 'sti cazzi" "3-4 settimane? Ma 'sti cazzi!" also (masticazzi)
> 
> From what I hear it can be used in virtually any context


----------



## gandolfo

Hi Blackman isn't just the plural form, of "'sto cazzo?

Roman example: "Sai oggi c'e un blocco di traffico a Roma?" "Ma 'sti cazzi vado lo stesso al centro con la moto"


"l'ultimo esorcismo.. 'sti cazzi"


----------



## Blackman

I'm afraid not, G.

Grammatically speaking it's definitely the plural form, but the meaning is completely different..._'sti cazzi_ is sort of _e_ _chissenefrega_, while _'sto cazzo _(widely used outside Rome either ) is more as an euphemism to say _no!...
_ 




gandolfo said:


> Hi Blackman isn't just the plural form, of "'sto cazzo?
> 
> Roman example: "Sai oggi c'e un blocco di traffico a Roma?" "Ma 'sti cazzi vado lo stesso al centro con la moto"
> 
> 
> "l'ultimo esorcismo.. 'sti cazzi"


----------



## gandolfo

OK, thanks BM....for clearing that up

So "col cazzo" as mentioned before is what we'd use round here for "my arse"


----------



## london calling

gandolfo said:


> OK, thanks BM....for clearing that up
> 
> So "col cazzo" as mentioned before is what we'd use round here for "my arse"


I think _col cazzo_ is much much stronger than _my arse_, as I mentioned below.

My mother would say "my arse" (and she doesn't swear at all).


----------



## Peninsular

LC - my mum does swear (upper threshold _'piss off_'), but is scandalised if I say _my arse_! 
I don't know if it's a regional thing, but she would definitely consider it swearing!


----------



## gandolfo

Peninsular said:


> LC - my mum does swear (upper threshold _'piss off_'), but is scandalised if I say _my arse_!
> I don't know if it's a regional thing, but she would definitely consider it swearing!



Talking of mum's and swearing upper threshold for mine was "bugger"..."piss off" never....and anything starting with "F" that sneaked out of our mouths was considered heresy and merited 5 "Hail Mary's" and a couple of "Our Fathers"

LC 
the"col cazzo" I agree is stronger, however, in Rome let's say it used "freely"......(or maybe it's the company I keep)


----------



## bis

Another way to say col cazzo in addition to like fuck??


----------



## london calling

Peninsular said:


> LC - my mum does swear (upper threshold _'piss off_'), but is scandalised if I say _my arse_!
> I don't know if it's a regional thing, but she would definitely consider it swearing!


My mother would never say "piss off" but finds "my arse" acceptable, so there you go. Probably is a regional thing, maybe it's different age groups, dunno, really.


@Gandie: "col cazzo" is very freely used here as well, but I wouldn't dare use it for example in the office (or only when talking to colleagues) or in "polite company.".


----------



## gandolfo

> @Gandie: "col cazzo" is very freely used here as well, but I wouldn't dare use it for example in the office (or only when talking to colleagues) or in "polite company.".


 Indeed J, m'ol' chapess! I guess the same goes for "my arse"(apart from in your mum's company) I think the "col cavolo" and "like hell" are safer alternatives.....


----------

